# Naltrexone



## StixZadinia (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey everyone! I don't post on here but I've been lurking and reading for some time now. I just wanted to let you know that I got prescribed Naltrexone for DP/DR yesterday and it had an immediate positive effect on me. I'm taking 25mg right now and for the first time in 3 years my perception feels like it once did. I'm honestly saying that I felt 75% better today on my first day then I have in a long long time. My vision cleared up and with that came not thinking about how my vision is so distorted I'll never get out of this, but this took away all of that. I know it's early on in my use of this medication but there is a lot of hope behind that things will keep getting better from here. I highly recommend everyone try their hardest to get it prescribed even if it's just once to see if you may get the results out of it like I have seen over the last 24 hours. I wish everyone the best of luck fighting the good fight, and never give in. I'll keep everyone updated on my continued use of it.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

That's very encouraging. I'm curious, when you say perspective, do you mean mentally, visually, or both?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Please be careful in encouraging people to try specific medications. They aren't all good for all people. I don't think that med usually has an immediate effect, could be placebo. And you don't know if there will be side effects since you've only been on it a short time. I hope it works for you,

And just because there is a significant amount of people who use drugs recreationally, wanted to remind people that you cannnot take narcotics while on naltrexone - you should *always* carry a card or ID that says you're on it in case of an emergency. Let's say you slip and fall, are unconsious and the ER tries to re set a broken bone and gives you morphine, naltrexone blocks any effects of these pain meds, and mixing them can cause very serious reactions


----------



## StixZadinia (Sep 28, 2011)

I apologize for saying "get this prescribed" but I don't apologize for recommending it highly. I have been prescribed a ton of medication for this condition in hope of it "curing" or relieving me from it somehow with the same optimism as I have with this one and have never had the same effect on me as this one. And it doesn't hurt knowing that a Russian study saw vast improvements in individuals. This is just MY experience a new one at that but mine. Do with my new experience what you will, but it seems very promising.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That's all you gotta do, make it yours and be careful of the language. Honestly , 25mg sof that after a coue days isnt likely to have an effect, most of the studdies went up to 250mgs. Which if course should be done slowly. I just increase mine from200 to 250, let's keep in touch with updates?


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

StixZadinia,
Thank you for recommending this med. Thats what this site is for, so I'm confused as to why anyone would tell you otherwise. Its great to hear your feedback and experience. In any case I was curious how you are doing now? When you first posted it was only a few days into your trial, so I'm curious if the Naltrexone is still working well for you. Thanks

Andy


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Well that's just great…do t really remember writing that reply…okiedokie then


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't really


----------



## StixZadinia (Sep 28, 2011)

AndyD said:


> StixZadinia,
> Thank you for recommending this med. Thats what this site is for, so I'm confused as to why anyone would tell you otherwise. Its great to hear your feedback and experience. In any case I was curious how you are doing now? When you first posted it was only a few days into your trial, so I'm curious if the Naltrexone is still working well for you. Thanks
> 
> Andy


Hey Andy,

The trial went very well for a few weeks, DP/DR was down about 80% and I believe I was on 100mg. I ended up stopping it because of the terrible anxiety that I was getting. It may have been because my reality was once again completely shifting or something in the actual drug itself that was causing it. There is definitely something to opioid receptor antagonists that could be key to helping people such as ourselves out down the road. I'm currently only taking 150mg of Wellbutrin and just cut down my klonopin to .5mg. I think the klonopin was actually making my symptoms worse then better. Either way I still think Naltrexone is worth a shot.

Jeremy


----------

